# Emulex LP8000DC fibre controller w/2.6.4 kernel

## Spoot100

Has anyone tried to set one of these cards up under Gentoo linux and got it working?

When I try to compile the drivers it whines about missing header files.  (and no, I was too tired and stupid last night to write down which ones were missing)

Anyone have any advice for this thing?

----------

## dnix

I Spoot, 

if you install a 2.6.10 kernel and dowload the latest version of the driver from:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/lpfcxxxx that now is the 2.6.8.0.21, and you compile, you go no errors.

cheers,

Dnix

----------

## goodwolf

and..

..

reference this thread..

..

I used Emulex LP101 FC HBA.. but..

..

I have critical problem in Gentoo.. T.T

.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=285444&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=lp101

----------

## jeastman

All:

I hope this post finds you doing well.  I am trying to set up my Emulex LP9002L-F2 Fiber Channel cards on my Compaq G1(DL360) machines.  I am having problems doing this.  I have followed DNIX's instructions in regards to getting the driver(s) form SourceForge and installing them.  When I run "make" all seems fine and there are no apparent errors.  I then do a "make install" and all seems to install well.  I further edited my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and put lpfc as an entry.  After I saved that file I did a "modules-update" and rebooted my machine.  When the machine comes up it gets to the part where it is "calculating module dependencies" and tries to load the lpfc driver.  The driver load fails.  Is there a place where I can view a log file to see why this driver failed?  I looked in /var/log and could find no entries or directories for lpfc.  Any help you can provide is GREATLY appreciated.  I am running the linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 kernel.  Have a nice day.

James

----------

## dnix

try a 

```
moprobe lpfc
```

and send me the reply you get.

Just in case, send to me also a 

```
dmesg
```

output.

Ciao,

Denis

----------

## jeastman

Here's what I see from the time I do the make to the dmesg after the reboot ->

Running the make ->

```

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 # make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/build SUBDIRS=/root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_mem.o

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_sli.o

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_ct.o

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_els.o

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_hbadisc.o

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_init.o

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_mbox.o

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_nportdisc.o

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_scsi.o

  CC [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc_attr.o

  LD [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/emulex/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26/lpfc.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6'

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 #

```

Runnign the make install ->

```

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 # make install

install -d /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/lpfc

install -c lpfc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/lpfc

depmod -a

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 #

```

My /etc/modules.autoloader.d/kernel-2.6 looks like ->

```

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

lpfc

```

Running the modules-update ->

```

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 # modules-update

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 #

```

BEFORE I REBOOT :: If I run moprobe lpfc I get ->

```

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 # moprobe lpfc

-bash: moprobe: command not found

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 #

```

BEFORE I REBOOT :: However, if I run modprobe lpfc i get ->

```

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 # modprobe lpfc

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 #

```

BEFORE I REBOOT :: When I run the dmesg | more I see ->

```

nknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0321 Unknown IOCB command Data: x0 x3 x0 x0

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x1 received Data: x1 xf7 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x3 received Data: x3 x0 x8 xa9

scsi1 : Emulex LightPulse LP9002 2 Gigabit PCI Fibre Channel Adapter on PCI bus 03 device 30 irq 23

kobject host1: registering. parent: 0000:03:06.0, set: devices

kobject host1: registering. parent: scsi_host, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/scsi_host/host1'

fill_kobj_path: path = '/devices/pci0000:03/0000:03:06.0/host1'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug scsi_host seq=1034 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/scsi_ho

st/host1 SUBSYSTEM=scsi_host

kobject host1: registering. parent: fc_host, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/fc_host/host1'

fill_kobj_path: path = '/devices/pci0000:03/0000:03:06.0/host1'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug fc_host seq=1035 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/fc_host/h

ost1 SUBSYSTEM=fc_host

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x7 received Data: x7 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xb received Data: xb x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xf received Data: xf x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x13 received Data: x13 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x17 received Data: x17 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x1b received Data: x1b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x1f received Data: x1f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x23 received Data: x23 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x27 received Data: x27 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x2b received Data: x2b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1305 Link Down Event x2e received Data: x2e x20 x10

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x2f received Data: x2f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x31 received Data: x31 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x35 received Data: x35 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x39 received Data: x39 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x3d received Data: x3d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x41 received Data: x41 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x45 received Data: x45 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x49 received Data: x49 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x4f received Data: x4f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x53 received Data: x53 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x57 received Data: x57 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x5b received Data: x5b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x5d received Data: x5d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x61 received Data: x61 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x65 received Data: x65 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x69 received Data: x69 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x6f received Data: x6f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x73 received Data: x73 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x77 received Data: x77 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x7b received Data: x7b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x7f received Data: x7f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x83 received Data: x83 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x87 received Data: x87 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x89 received Data: x89 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x8d received Data: x8d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x91 received Data: x91 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x95 received Data: x95 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x99 received Data: x99 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x9d received Data: x9d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xa1 received Data: xa1 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xa5 received Data: xa5 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xa9 received Data: xa9 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xad received Data: xad x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xb1 received Data: xb1 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xb3 received Data: xb3 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xb7 received Data: xb7 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xbb received Data: xbb x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xbf received Data: xbf x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xc3 received Data: xc3 x1 x8 xa9

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 #

```

When I do a modprobe lpfc AFTER reboot I see ->

```

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 # modprobe lpfc

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 #

```

When I do dmesg AFTER reboot I see ->

```

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.26 # dmesg | more

 uhci_hcd: registering. parent: <NULL>, set: drivers

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/bus/pci/drivers/uhci_hcd'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug drivers seq=1025 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/bus/pci/drivers

/uhci_hcd SUBSYSTEM=drivers

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x7 received Data: x7 x1 x8 xa9

kobject vcs2: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcs2'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1026 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcs2 SUBSYS

TEM=vc

kobject vcs3: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcs3'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1027 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcs3 SUBSYS

TEM=vc

kobject vcsa2: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcsa2'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1028 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcsa2 SUBSY

STEM=vc

kobject vcsa3: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcsa3'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1029 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcsa3 SUBSY

STEM=vc

kobject vcs5: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcs5'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1030 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcs5 SUBSYS

TEM=vc

kobject vcs6: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcs6'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1031 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcs6 SUBSYS

TEM=vc

kobject vcsa5: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcsa5'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1032 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcsa5 SUBSY

STEM=vc

kobject vcsa6: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcsa6'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1033 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcsa6 SUBSY

STEM=vc

kobject vcs4: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcs4'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1034 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcs4 SUBSYS

TEM=vc

kobject vcsa4: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcsa4'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1035 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcsa4 SUBSY

STEM=vc

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xb received Data: xb x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xf received Data: xf x1 x8 xa9

kobject vcs7: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcs7'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1036 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcs7 SUBSYS

TEM=vc

kobject vcsa7: registering. parent: vc, set: class_obj

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcsa7'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1037 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcsa7 SUBSY

STEM=vc

mtrr: Serverworks LE detected. Write-combining disabled.

mtrr: your processor doesn't support write-combining

mtrr: Serverworks LE detected. Write-combining disabled.

mtrr: your processor doesn't support write-combining

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x13 received Data: x13 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x17 received Data: x17 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x1b received Data: x1b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x1f received Data: x1f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x23 received Data: x23 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x27 received Data: x27 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x2b received Data: x2b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x2d received Data: x2d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x31 received Data: x31 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x35 received Data: x35 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x39 received Data: x39 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x3d received Data: x3d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x41 received Data: x41 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x45 received Data: x45 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x49 received Data: x49 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x4d received Data: x4d x1 x8 xa9

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcs7'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1038 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=remove DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcs7 SUB

SYSTEM=vc

kobject vcs7: cleaning up

kobject_hotplug

fill_kobj_path: path = '/class/vc/vcsa7'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug vc seq=1039 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=remove DEVPATH=/class/vc/vcsa7 SU

BSYSTEM=vc

kobject vcsa7: cleaning up

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x51 received Data: x51 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x55 received Data: x55 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1305 Link Down Event x58 received Data: x58 x20 x10

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x59 received Data: x59 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x5b received Data: x5b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x5f received Data: x5f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x63 received Data: x63 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x67 received Data: x67 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x6b received Data: x6b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x6f received Data: x6f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x73 received Data: x73 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x77 received Data: x77 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x7b received Data: x7b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x7f received Data: x7f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x83 received Data: x83 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x85 received Data: x85 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x89 received Data: x89 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x8d received Data: x8d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x91 received Data: x91 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x95 received Data: x95 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x99 received Data: x99 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x9f received Data: x9f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xa3 received Data: xa3 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xa7 received Data: xa7 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xab received Data: xab x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xaf received Data: xaf x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xb1 received Data: xb1 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xb5 received Data: xb5 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xb9 received Data: xb9 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xbd received Data: xbd x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xc1 received Data: xc1 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xc7 received Data: xc7 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xcb received Data: xcb x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xcf received Data: xcf x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xd3 received Data: xd3 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xd9 received Data: xd9 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xdd received Data: xdd x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xdf received Data: xdf x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xe3 received Data: xe3 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xe7 received Data: xe7 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xeb received Data: xeb x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xef received Data: xef x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xf3 received Data: xf3 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xf7 received Data: xf7 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event xfb received Data: xfb x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x101 received Data: x101 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x105 received Data: x105 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x109 received Data: x109 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1305 Link Down Event x10c received Data: x10c x20 x10

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x10d received Data: x10d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x10f received Data: x10f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x113 received Data: x113 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x117 received Data: x117 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x11b received Data: x11b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x11f received Data: x11f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x123 received Data: x123 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x127 received Data: x127 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x12b received Data: x12b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x12f received Data: x12f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x133 received Data: x133 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x139 received Data: x139 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x13b received Data: x13b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x141 received Data: x141 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x145 received Data: x145 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x149 received Data: x149 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x14d received Data: x14d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x151 received Data: x151 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x155 received Data: x155 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x159 received Data: x159 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x15d received Data: x15d x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x161 received Data: x161 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x165 received Data: x165 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x167 received Data: x167 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x16b received Data: x16b x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x16f received Data: x16f x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x173 received Data: x173 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x177 received Data: x177 x1 x8 xa9

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:0222 Initial FLOGI timeout

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x17b received Data: x17b x1 x8 xa9

```

Oddly enough, after reboot this time I DID NOT get a failed load on startup.  The startup DID, however take a much longer time.  If I've ahd success how do I verify that the LP9002L is up?

Thanks in advance.

James

----------

## augury

you should see sd's linking to scsi host for each disk. /dev/sda /dev/sdb...  unless maybe you have a FC raid card too.  i don't where that would be.  you can also see them with lsscsi.

----------

## dnix

is true, if the card works you can see it with lsscsi (emerge lsscsi) or with dmesg you must have all the scsi discs up  :Smile: 

the problem is the message you get, I don't know absolutely. I try to retrive info from the producer, but try to do the same, normally they never reply...  :Sad: 

cheers,

Denis

----------

## jeastman

ok, so I try to do a lsscsi and it sez it can't find lsscsi to run the command.  So, like a good likke Gentoo'er I do a emerge lsscsi and i see:

oragrid1 root # emerge lsscsi

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "lsscsi" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/lsscsi-0.12 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/lsscsi-0.14 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

so I do the "man emerge" adn i find the section that talks about masked packages and i see that I need to find a file called package.mask .  So I do a "locate package.mask" and I see:

oragrid1 root # locate package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-darwin/macos/10.3/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-darwin/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2004.3/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0/no-multilib/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0/no-symlinks/no-lib32/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0/no-symlinks/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/sparc/sparc32/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/sparc/sparc64/2004.3/alsa/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/sparc/sparc64/gcc34/2004.3/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/sparc/sparc64/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/sparc/sparc64-multilib/dev/64bit-default/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/sparc/sparc64-multilib/dev/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/gcc2/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/default-sparc-2004.0/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/uclibc/package.mask

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

I then vi usr/portage/profiles/package.mask thinking that this is wher the lsscsi mask will be, but no dice.  How do I unmask the lsscsi so I can emerge it and then use it?

----------

## dnix

echo "sys-fs/lsscsi ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

but, better, search in /proc/scsi for the device  :Smile:  otherwise you have to break the equilibre of you stable gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## dnix

what is the firmware of your card?

----------

## jeastman

And a pie to boot  :Smile:  .  On a serious note, i've done the install now and thought I had success.  I followed your instruciotn for the lsscsi emerge and they worked without a hitch.  Now, when I reboot I get a MOUNTAIN of startup messages. As a result of these messages I decided to cat /proc/scsi/scsi to see what scsi devices were know on my machine. When I do this I see:

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 # cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 #

Now, I find this response odd because I KNOW I have successfully installed the Compaq SMART2 SCSI array controller to run the RAID0+1 on my local machine drives. If this wasn't the case my machine wouldn't even boot ... right??? Incidentally, when I run lsscsi I see:

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 # lsscsi

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 #

Again, shouldn't I ATLEAST see my SMART2 controller listed? I'm confused. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Also, i'm not sure how to get you the Firm Ware version since the lpfc install did not install the lputil package.

----------

## dweigert

Ok, the errors on your LPFC card indicate you may need to grab the latest firmware from Emulex.

If you look in the help forums on the lpfc driver site, you'll see that.

Dan

----------

## shredator

Hello,

Do the drivers on sourceforge work with the lp6000 cards? I downloaded the driver and it wouldnt even make.

This is what I get:

```

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/build SUBDIRS=/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28 CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_mem.o

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_mem.c: In function `lpfc_mem_alloc':

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_mem.c:82: warning: passing arg 2 of `mempool_create' from incompatible pointer type

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_mem.c:88: warning: passing arg 2 of `mempool_create' from incompatible pointer type

  CC [M]  /fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_sli.o

  CC [M]  /fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_ct.o

  CC [M]  /fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_els.o

  CC [M]  /fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.o

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c: In function `lpfc_register_remote_port':

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1013: error: storage size of `rport_ids' isn't known

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1022: error: `FC_RPORT_ROLE_UNKNOWN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1022: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1022: error: for each function it appears in.)

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1024: error: `FC_RPORT_ROLE_FCP_TARGET' undeclared (first use in this function)

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1026: error: `FC_RPORT_ROLE_FCP_INITIATOR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1028: warning: implicit declaration of function `fc_remote_port_add'

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1028: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1036: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1037: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1038: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1039: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1040: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1042: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1013: warning: unused variable `rport_ids'

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c: In function `lpfc_nlp_list':

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1258: warning: implicit declaration of function `fc_remote_port_block'

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1269: warning: implicit declaration of function `fc_remote_port_unblock'

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1279: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1280: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c: In function `lpfc_freenode':

/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.c:1508: warning: implicit declaration of function `fc_remote_port_delete'

make[2]: *** [/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28/lpfc_hbadisc.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/fibre/sf_drvr/lpfcdriver-2.6-8.0.28] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [default] Error 2

```

I have no idea what any of this means. Hopefully someone here will  :Smile: 

Thanks

Kalen

----------

## shredator

anyone? anyone? Bueller?

----------

## dweigert

Post something on the lpfc forums about this.... it may be a problem with the kernel and driver interaction

----------

## jeastman

So, I bet you were thinking I was a crab fisherman spamming this forum ...... Well, YOU'RE WRONG  :Laughing:   .  I've finally had success installing the lpfc driver in my Compaq G1 DL360.  Here's how I did it and the hardware specs of the machine I'm using and the firmware specs on the card that is now working.  First of all, I must give HUGE props to the folks in this forum who have helped me.  Without their kind and patient input I believe I would have had a MUCH more difficult time getting my lpfc party started.  I especially must thank dynix for his masterful input.

To get a look at the hardware my server is running please take a look at http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/10530_na/10530_na.PDF .  This tells the full story of my dual processor, 640 MB RAM machine MINUS the Emulex card.  I am using the LP90002F as my HBA in this machine.  To get the Gentoo installed on this machine I followed the Gentoo Handbook install and smeared on the many GREAT pointers from the forum  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-10380-highlight-dl360.html .  In this forum I ESPECIALLY enjoyed the pointers from kilcrow that discussed the manual use of the grub tools and how to properly list my locally attached drives in the /etc/fstab .  Once I installed the LATEST Gentoo it was time start my lpfc gyrations.

To start this lpfc driver adventure, at least in my case, I had to upgrade the firmware on my cards.  The cards shipped with whatever version of firmware they came with and I upgraded to the latest firmware I could find at www.emulex.com.  I had to pop the card into a Windows (or OS written by Satan) machine and load up the HBAAnywhere utility to update the firmware I downloaded from emulex.

Once the OS written my Satan and his minion experience was over I began the driver install maneuvers.  First I visited the sourceforge site for the lpfc driver and I downloaded the lpfcdriver 8.x (for 2.6) file named lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27.tar.gz .  Since I was root I just put this tar.gz file in root's home dir and did a tar-xzvf lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27.tar.gz .  When this finished I saw a directory called lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 so I did a cd lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27.  This made my directory location /root/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 .  Your directory location may be different so it's important you keep note of where you are.  I further saw a directory called patches, so I did a cd into this directory thinking there may be OS patches I needed to apply.  What do you know, there are patches for me to apply.  So, I did a vi on the README and at the bottom it gave me the instructions for applying the patches.  So, knowing that I was currently in the directory /root/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27/patches I did a cd to /usr/src/linux and ran the commands "patch -p1 < /root/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27/patches/p00001_hoststats.patch" through "patch -p1 < /root/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27/patches/p00007_fc_rport.patch".  Of course you do NOT need the "s when running this command.  In fact, that will definitely screw up your efforts.

Now that I have the patches applied I recompiled my kernel and reboot the machine for good measure.  I bet one does NOT have to do this step.  However, doing so made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  When the machine came back up I did a cd /root/lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27/ and ram "make ADVANCED=2" (no quotes again).  This made the driver successfully.  Next I ran a "make install".  YAHOOOO .... SUCCESS!  I rebooted and now when I run dmesg | grep lpfc I see"

```

oragrid5 patches # dmesg | grep lpfc

kobject lpfc: registering. parent: <NULL>, set: module

fill_kobj_path: path = '/module/lpfc'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug module seq=967 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/module/lpfc SUBSYSTEM=module

kobject lpfc: registering. parent: <NULL>, set: drivers

fill_kobj_path: path = '/bus/pci/drivers/lpfc'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/hotplug drivers seq=968 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/bus/pci/drivers/lpfc SUBSYSTEM=drivers

lpfc 0000:03:06.0: 0:1303 Link Up Event x1 received Data: x1 x1 x8 xa9

oragrid5 patches #

```

If you look at some of my previous posts in this thread you will see that my previous efforts had HUGE dmesg entries.  All of these entries were link up failures.  Failures are NOT good.  I hope this helps someone.  Have a nice day.[/quote]Last edited by jeastman on Wed May 04, 2005 4:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jeastman

Try doing a make ADVANCED=2

James

 *shredator wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Do the drivers on sourceforge work with the lp6000 cards? I downloaded the driver and it wouldnt even make.
> 
> This is what I get:
> ...

 

----------

## jeastman

So now that I have the drivers successfully installed, how do I get the HBAAnywhere installed / how do I get the card's SAN utilities installed?  At the very least how do I get the card's wwn # so i can map that WWN to a SAN resource?  Thanks in advance.

----------

## shredator

a few questions: are the drivers in the 2.6.12 kernel operational? I installed 2.6.12-rc3 and it hasnt furthered my cause any. 

Is there a test that i can run to show if the driver is operational or not?

I guess Ill bring my HBA's to my girlfriends house and update the firmware. maybe that will help

party on,

Kalen

----------

## jeastman

Now that I have the lpfc driver installed properly I thought I might fdisk the assigned space at that HBA and create an XFS file system and use it.  So, I did the fdisk and the mkefs.xfs with much success.  The result of this is an XFS filesystem at /dev/sda4.  I then made the following entry in my /etc/fstab thinking it would mount said entry at boot time:

/dev/sda4               /tmp            xfs             defaults,noatime        0 0

Alas, it failed to boot at startup.  The on screen error message was:  "Block device NOT available .... Some filesystems did not mount".  Whe I get a prompt I login and doa lsmod to see if the lpfc module loaded. This is what I see:

Module                  Size  Used by

uhci_hcd               29968  0

ohci_hcd               17672  0

ehci_hcd               27784  0

lpfc                  142396  1

sworks_agp              8352  0

agpgart                29616  1 sworks_agp

usbcore               102648  3 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

Thus I feel certain it did load.

Now, when I type 'mount -t xfs /dev/sda4 /tmp' after boot everything mounts just fine.  What gives?  Thanks in advance for your help.

----------

## dweigert

That one is pretty easy... the module loaded AFTER you tried to mount the filesystems?  There is a short delay while udev does its thing, it may be a mis-timing.  You can always force it to load by putting lpfc in the /etc/modules-autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file The kernel should pick it up before udev starts then

Dan

----------

## jeastman

Putting the lpfc module in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 did NOT get it loaded in time to mount that mount point assigned to that HBA.  Arrrggghhhhh....... Woe is me .........  Thanks so much for your help so far.  ANy additional help is gretaly appreciated.  For reference here's what my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 looks like:

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

lpfc

Have a nice day.

----------

## dweigert

Just a side note,  I have my Clariion 5600 up and running, I have my tape drive on the SAN and I have the Emulex drivers working just fine.  If anyone has any more questions, I'll give my best shot answering therm.

Dan

----------

